# USB slots



## raven (May 7, 2002)

I've only got two USB slots on my PC and need at least one more - can you get an adapter just like you would for a normal electricity plug, or is it different?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

You need a USB hub... get anything as long as it's a powered version (external power supply).


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

> You need a USB hub... get anything as long as it's a powered version (external power supply).


why do you need an external power supply for it?

i've got a 4 hub that has always worked fine without it's own power supply


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I've got 3 non powered usb hubs and with all of them my desktop can't supply enough power.... a powered hub solved the problem!

or you can put another usb card in.....


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

A powered USB port can supply a max of 500mA (IIRC). If the devices that are cascaded out of the powered port (your PC) takes more that 500mA in total then you'll have problems.
By using a powered USB hub then you don't have any power usage problems.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Kev,

Which is correct   

oh and should one of the "powered" be "unpowered" : : : :


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

hmm - no idea what you're talking about


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

3 USB hubs......hrm..... how many peripherals using USB do you have.

Usually a powered 4 port USB hub is more than enough for normal users. That will give approx 5 USB slots on standard PCs 2 (one will be of course connected to the hub) at the back of the PC and 4 on the hub.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Thanks for the replies. I have three applications currently using USBs - my iPaq, smartcard reader and modem.

I will look into getting a USB powered hub - I presume that it's something you can pick up easily in a computer shop... :-/

Thanks again.

Ed


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

When each one wouldn't work, I bought another and another and in the end asked a question on here and bought a recommended powered hub and never bought another one again ;D



> 3 USB hubs......hrm..... how many peripherals using USB do you have.
> 
> Usually a powered 4 port USB hub is more than enough for normal users. That will give approx 5 USB slots on standard PCs 2 (one will be of course connected to the hub) at the back of the PC and 4 on the hub.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Some computer systems come with extra usb ports at the keyboard and at the base of the screen...very handy!


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Yup, a number of the TFT screens now come complete with USB hubs. Never tried one though, but you could use it as an exuse to buy a TFT screen ...


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

I've 11 USB ports - 3 on motherboard, 4 on LianLi case and PCI expansion card with another 4.

The PCI one is good for stuff that you are not likely to remove often (i.e scanner, printer, DSL modem etc) as its behind the PC - but tends to cock up as they do not supply enough power for devices that do not have their own sources - like scanners. Don't cock up like I did!!

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------

